
Wikileaks reveals CIA's BothanSpy: exfiltrating SSH keys and passwds (Linux/Win) - tgragnato
https://wikileaks.org/vault7/#BothanSpy
======
chinarulezzz
Gyrfalcon has a very primitive attack methods: LD_PRELOAD (omg!) and ptrace
(see linux/Documentation/security/Yama.txt).

If this is a CIA level, then it's very sad.

